# Who's eating my rafters?



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

There are a couple of different types of termites, subterranean and dry-wood are two I have heard of. To me it doesn't look like the subterranean damage I have seen but does appear to be well advanced.

Your climate region might help. An estimate from a local bug service should identify what you are dealing with.

Bud


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

As Bud stated, gives us your location (climate), that would help. From your photos, it could be carpenter ants or termites or depending on where you live, it could be *something* else. Did you probe the wood looking for "tunnels" and/or eggs/wings/frass?

By the way, is this a porch (exterior) subject to water or is this interior? Call for a _free_ estimate from a local exterminator for proper identification.:detective:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

If you enlarge the first photo there are tiny black holes that look like evidence of termites. Look on the floor for their debris. If it is termites, & they are alive, you can actually see them pushing stuff out of the holes. I'm not an expert.

When i was shopping for a house in Hawaii, I used to follow the droppings up to the hole, even in expensive homes.



Their excreta is called frass. Here's some photos. The site wouldn't let me copy just the photos.


https://pestsguide.com/termites/termite-droppings-in-your-house/


----------



## bomdemais (Jul 12, 2020)

Location is Phoenix, Arizona. We have a lot of subterranean termites here. Not sure if there are drywood termites in the area as well.

These are the exterior rafters in the eaves of the home. So they could be subject to moisture but not likely unless the roof was leaking.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

One key sign of Subterranean Termites in the area where I live (NE) is their mud tunnels. They always avoid exposure to the outside so build tunnels to cross areas where they cannot chew through. Subterranean termites will always maintain access to the soil for the moisture they need so inspect under the house or porch for tunnels that bridge from house to ground. Note, I'm not a pro.

Bud


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> If you enlarge the first photo there are tiny black holes that look like evidence of termites./


I enlarged the photo as you said. The only thing holding one of the rafters up is two termites holding hands!:vs_whistle:


----------

